# Need to find Oill cooler assm



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

No. EGR has exhaust going through it.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks like it might be part of the filter mount. 
[h=1]55578737 (double check part number)[/h]


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, I"m assuming this is for a Gen1 diesel.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Yes Gen 1, could oil pass from EGR?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Texas17 said:


> Yes Gen 1, could oil pass from EGR?


EGR recycles exhaust gases back to the intake charge to produce cleaner emissions. 

Usually EGR valve gets sooted up with carbon but sometimes oily residue forms due to unburnt diesel. There shouldn’t be any reason for motor oil in the EGR. 

But I’m no mechanic so I’ll defer to other more informed opinions.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Can't thank everyone enough on help with this hiccup. There's just not a lot of info out there on these diesels. After long discussion with guys at Fleece today no way oil came from EGR. Oil cooler is separate beast on these. Now just got to figure where for sure and why. Amount of oil and how fast it appeared doesn't bode for head gasket, so we'll see what oil cooler shows us.....Thanks to everyone again


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Pull the oil filter/ cooler assembly and pressure test it. If it's blown, you will know it right away.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Scored oil cooler at local dealer.... i'll keep everyone posted


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Not fun to think about, but oil leaks out of turbos before they are done. Check the intercooler to see if there's any oil in there.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Well, got car back and put some miles on fix. Oil cooler fail for sure. Long story but think it was my fault, but with cooler assembly costing under $100 It may be a weak link.


----------

